# New-to-me Noma - decent machine? Manuals please?



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Just picked up this Noma today. Model# G2784000 - it has an HSK80 and a 27" bucket. It came to me as a won't start with drive issues, I figured that I'd part it out - I'd been looking for a good pair of 4.00-4.80x8s for my Ariens. Turns out, the carb was gummy and the drive belt had jumped. You can guess the rest - now I have a darn good running and driving snow blower, guess I'll have to keep looking for those 8" tires! Just got it together, didn't get a chance to wash it, it's been down and collecting dust for years. But it sure seems in good enough shape. So - this is my first Noma snow blower, what do you all think of them overall? Are they a decent machine? I have an old Craftsman 3-stage 1032 Drift Breaker, and an old Ariens ST824 - a 924050, so I'm not trying to compare this Noma to them. I'll definitely be keeping them both, but the Drift Breaker - even when it's running well (it's been pretty ornery lately!)is a big, hard to maneuver beast, And the Ariens, bless it's heart, has had a hard life - lots of rust, lots of wear and tear - it's been ground past the scraper bar and well into the bucket, among other issues. This Noma is obviously not built as well as my oldies but goodies, but looks like it's been garage kept all of it's life, and doesn't seem to have many hours on it. So do you think it will make for a good 'daily driver'? Any Tips And Tricks for these machines? Things that I should look out for? Also, not having any luck with a manual - can anyone help with that?


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

Manual for a snowblower close to your machine.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5opynojqva3lwr/1998 Murray Model 627104 Snow Thrower.pdf?dl=0#


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

nice find! Looks like it has some good life left in it. if anything like the Murray I am familiar with it is a straight forward machine.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I owned one of those, exact model, over 20 years. It ran great and it was still running great when I sold it. It never clogged and it always threw far. 

That Tecumseh Snow King is a very loud engine. I used to have to wear hearing protection with it. That machine has a tendency to climb packed EOD banks. I recommend that you add 20 or 25 pounds to the front of it. 

If you're up for it, it would probably be worth repowering with one of the newer type engines.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they are better then mtds. watch out for the buckets welds cracking where the side panels are welded to the bucket and watch out for cracking where the bucket is welded to the main tractor. if its cracked, get it welded and hope it holds or it will eat through belts. those are common issues on those machines


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a co-worker bring me one to work on the other year. Seemed good with the exception of the shifter linkage broke and it looked to be a bear to get out and repair. Before I had a chance to work on it, he found someone that had the part on hand so he took it to him to fix, which I had no problem with.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I knew there was a funky way to look up Murray built noma and brute labeled snowblower parts with model numbers like that. It took me awhile to remember. 

Here is a parts listing link. The model number has to be put in as G2784-000

Murray st Parts Diagram Index for G2784-000

I have a manual for models G2474-010 (g2474010) and G2794-010 (g2794010) if you don't find an exact manual if you think it would help.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Pretty much the same blower as my Spirit - just black instead of red. they seem to be pretty decent - MTD style machines. I have used it a few times and they do tend to climb some. I put chains on it and like it better that way.....


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

View attachment 81785


Thanks guys, great help and great answers. Snapper 524 - that looks pretty close - a few differences, but gets me started! 43128 - checked over for cracks, all good. SnowG - the Snow King on it now seems to run very well, I've had good luck with them so far, but have a Greyhound in the wings just in case. HCBPH - sometimes it's better when somebody else ends up tackling the job that you didn't want to do. Just keep reminding your co-worker: "Yep, I was all ready to fix that for you, too bad I didn't get to do it!"  Bad69cat - it has some pretty soft Snow Hogs (I think) with good tread, we'll see if it'll do okay without the chains, thanks for the advice. And td5771 - nice job, I couldn't find parts looking things up without the dash in there - thanks! Now I can at least look up belts and other parts. Don't want to inconvenience you with having to print out those manuals - I'm going to keep hoping someone has the exact manual for this model, but if I can't find one... Looks like there's still lots available for this machine, which is good to know. Gave it a bath today, it cleaned up pretty nice! Again, I realize that it's not built like a tank, it's not bulletproof, and sure - there's lots of better machines out there. But it seems fairly light for it's size, maneuverable, and has pretty low hours. Throw in the fact that it runs and drives great, and that it was free - yeah man!

A couple of things: First, in the manual that Snapper 524 posted for me (thanks again!) - it says that the auger gearbox is factory sealed and needs no maintenance. Mine definitely has a fill plug on the front, and looks like it could use topping off - any recommendations? Next - as a guy that likes lights on my snow blowers, tractors, just about any power equipment - does anyone have the factory light and harness that would fit this ? If not, I might just go with a Cree, or something similar. But I do like factory setups, just my preference. And last - now that I'm not going to part the Noma, I still need a pair of 4.80/4.00x8s with some average tread for my poor old Ariens - I'm going to post on the Parts Wanted section, but figured I'd ask here too. 

Again - still hoping to find an exact manual, and thanks again for the help and advice!


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

There we go - all washed up, ready for snow!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

wildbill59 said:


> View attachment 81785
> 
> 
> HCBPH - sometimes it's better when somebody else ends up tackling the job that you didn't want to do. Just keep reminding your co-worker: "Yep, I was all ready to fix that for you, too bad I didn't get to do it!"


I didn't shed a tear that he had someone else to do it. IIRC, that piece of linkage was not cheap. I was figuring out how to get it out and weld it up for him, piece was over $100 from what I remember.

Ironically about 2 weeks ago he wanted to know if I wanted to buy it, he's retiring to Florida. I told him I've give him what I normally pay for an engine so better to try and sell it on his own first. He hasn't gotten back to me so hopefully he sold it.


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

HCBPH said:


> I didn't shed a tear that he had someone else to do it. IIRC, that piece of linkage was not cheap. I was figuring out how to get it out and weld it up for him, piece was over $100 from what I remember.
> 
> Wow - I gotta keep an eye on that linkage. Now I know - if it breaks, I'll just part out the machine and go back to the Ariens 924 for my 'daily driver'.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice find!! Was NOMA a brand engineered Murray?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have Yet to find a Good source to look up Noma parts without jumping through hoops.
I try to avoid Nomas for that very reason.


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Nice find!! Was NOMA a brand engineered Murray?


 Thanks! Yep, Noma was a Murray product. Pretty sure they all were - at least this one was.


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> I have Yet to find a Good source to look up Noma parts without jumping through hoops.
> I try to avoid Nomas for that very reason.


 
I hear you - tough to look up parts. Can't even find a manual. But I figure - it was free, has low hours and is in very good shape, and has a Snow King on it (love 'em or hate 'em, the engines are still easy to get parts for). I'll use it, and if something major breaks, I'll keep the engine and wheels/tires, and go to one of my back-up machines.


----------

